# How hard is it to be assigned to a specific base?



## Hexx (2 Jun 2013)

I completely understand that the priorities of the CF are more important than mine, and that I can be assigned anywhere.
If however I really don't care what MOC I'm in, are there certain ones that would allow (for example) a better chance of assignment to CFB Kingston (where I have friends/family)?

Thanks in advance for any information or direction you can provide.


----------



## Drag (2 Jun 2013)

Any trade with a Jimmy cap badge(communications) is likely to get you to Kingston from time to time.  However, I would not bet on being posted to Kingston for the majority of your career.


----------



## brianl1734 (2 Jun 2013)

If I were to go to RMC and graduate as an infantry officer, would I be stationed back where I live near Edmonton?


----------



## Ostrozac (2 Jun 2013)

brianl1734 said:
			
		

> If I were to go to RMC and graduate as an infantry officer, would I be stationed back where I live near Edmonton?



Quick answer? You have a 2 in 9 chance. There are nine infantry battalions, and two are in Edmonton. 

In practical terms,  as an Infantry Officer, although your first posting will be to a battalion, you can expect to spend less than half of your career in one of those nine battalions.  Moving from unit to unit every few years is part of the job. Some of those postings will be moves within the same base -- many/most postings will require you to pack up and move.


----------



## brianl1734 (2 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the information! I hope I don't get moved around too much.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## d_edwards (2 Jun 2013)

Totally understand. Geographical concerns regarding postings, but assignments vary by trade quite a bit.  High performers on ql3 usually are rewarded with choice of postings available,  but you never know. Best bet is to research yor trade, and accept that your least preferred choice may be what you get.   Do your best, make the most of the experience and hope for a better assignment later on.   Staying close to mom, or girlfriends job,    or whatever life issues dictate your  Posting preferences you generally can plead your case on course and hope for the best.    I got lucky that I was allowed to trade with someone so we both got what we wanted.   
We had to write. A memo week 2 or 3. With our choices and our branch chief did his best to accomodate us.


----------



## PAdm (3 Jun 2013)

My daughter will turn 10 yrs old in her 6th house and enter grade 5 in her 4th school.  Good luck with the posting to a specific base to be near friends and family......


----------



## Ostrozac (3 Jun 2013)

6 different houses in 10 years? Your daughter must have the same career manager as me!

Doesn't everyone else change units every year and change geographical locations every other year?


----------



## PAdm (3 Jun 2013)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> 6 different houses in 10 years? Your daughter must have the same career manager as me!
> 
> Doesn't everyone else change units every year and change geographical locations every other year?



You mean there is an option??  I have consumed too much "you need to be mobile" cool aid. Or maybe I just cannot hold a job .


----------



## Drag (3 Jun 2013)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> 6 different houses in 10 years? Your daughter must have the same career manager as me!
> 
> Doesn't everyone else change units every year and change geographical locations every other year?



Sounds like my CM.  About to move the 4th time in 7 years...


----------



## BrendenDias (3 Jun 2013)

brianl1734 said:
			
		

> If I were to go to RMC and graduate as an infantry officer, would I be stationed back where I live near Edmonton?



As I was going through my interview for infantry, the interviewer asked me which regiment I would prefer, and I said PPCLI due to me living in BC, just closer, however its only a preference. After, she stated that you go wherever they place you.. however, a preference is good to have. I'd be happy to go wherever I am placed. It all depends on the Forces' needs; wherever they put you, you'll go.


----------



## brianl1734 (3 Jun 2013)

Thanks B.Dias! I don't really care where I'd be placed. Thanks for the information.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## MapleTree (24 Jun 2013)

What about going overseas? I am fine going where the army needs me but I prefer to work in Canada instead like operations such as the middle east. I heard they can't send you overseas if you don't agree. Is that true? If you don't agree to go overseas, will you get fired or affects your chances to make captain in four years after 2nd LT?


----------



## Goodeman (24 Jun 2013)

If you aren't willing to go overseas, then you should pick a different career.


----------



## TYLERgibson (24 Jun 2013)

Why wouldn't you want to go overseas? Chance of a lifetime


----------



## 63 Delta (24 Jun 2013)

MapleTree your post really belongs in here: forums.army.ca/forums/threads/76543.0.html. The last thing we need in the CF is someone unwilling to deploy overseas... If you wanna feel good and be in the army, join this group http://www.salvationarmy.ca/


----------



## MapleTree (24 Jun 2013)

The reason is because my family and friends aren't supporting me in joining the CF. I want to apply for Logistics Officer and my family are all against it because they believe I will be deployed somewhere high risk and die. I understand their concern and I just want to get some useful information for them. I didn't expect I would be criticized for asking something like that.


----------



## fake penguin (24 Jun 2013)

MapleTree said:
			
		

> The reason is because my family and friends aren't supporting me in joining the CF. I want to apply for Logistics Officer and my family are all against it because they believe I will be deployed somewhere high risk and die. I understand their concern and I just want to get some useful information for them. I didn't expect I would be criticized for asking something like that.



Regular force or reserves? Cannot comment on regular force, but in reserves you do not have to deploy. In fact most of my friends in the reserves never deployed.


----------



## PAdm (24 Jun 2013)

MapleTree said:
			
		

> The reason is because my family and friends aren't supporting me in joining the CF. I want to apply for Logistics Officer and my family are all against it because they believe I will be deployed somewhere high risk and die. I understand their concern and I just want to get some useful information for them. I didn't expect I would be criticized for asking something like that.



Fair question so I will not rant. I appreciate where you are coming from. Family/friend support helps build the broader military family.  I am being very delicate so far...

The military is a brilliant career choice for the right people. What we learn in country is simply marking time for life overseas. Deployments are where we in the military truly separate ourselves from the general population.  We live to deploy. My last deployment saw me on a plane just 24 hrs after getting a phone call.  You need to have a serious " unlimited liability" discussion with friends/family. It is what we signed up for. 

What are the chances of being killed?? I will insult many on this forum with comment and I do not wish to offend. So I will say many deploy and few are killed/injured. While this is still a massive stat as one is too many, it is not Vietnam. People die in the military or are injured just as police/fire/construction workers are killed or injured in the line of duty. I am not sure why people think we are more risk prone. We do indeed go into harms way, but we are well trained. Better us trained and expecting a fight than some little kid killed at the Boston Marathon just at the wrong place.  I would better my chances as a CF Mbr coming home safe day after day (evens Log guy like me) than being a Toronto cop or firefighter. 

Bless you for standing tall. Take strength in a complex support network called the CF.  We get you. Those not in uniform will not get it so just accept it. Queen and county is not just a saying - it means something to us. Go overseas as standing tall on foreign soil is what Canada asked is what we do. 

Keep the faith. Let us know how you are doing. Cheers,


----------



## MapleTree (24 Jun 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> Fair question so I will not rant. I appreciate where you are coming from. Family/friend support helps build the broader military family.  I am being very delicate so far...
> 
> The military is a brilliant career choice for the right people. What we learn in country is simply marking time for life overseas. Deployments are where we in the military truly separate ourselves from the general population.  We live to deploy. My last deployment saw me on a plane just 24 hrs after getting a phone call.  You need to have a serious " unlimited liability" discussion with friends/family. It is what we signed up for.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information, could you describe a day as a Logistic officer? That is exactly what I want to get into. I know we are getting a bit off topic, but could you answer a few things? 

Are Logistic officer just as likely to be sent abroad? Do you have to except? What is family life like when you are sent or moved often? What kind of work week does a Logistic officer get? I don't mind speaking in Private Chat so I don't high jack the original thread topic.


----------



## TYLERgibson (24 Jun 2013)

Everyone can go overseas man! From combat arms right down to the cooks.


----------



## BrendenDias (25 Jun 2013)

Like what others have said..
If you do not want to go overseas, do not go into the Forces, unless you're in the reserves..


----------



## PAdm (25 Jun 2013)

MapleTree said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information, could you describe a day as a Logistic officer? That is exactly what I want to get into. I know we are getting a bit off topic, but could you answer a few things?
> 
> Are Logistic officer just as likely to be sent abroad? Do you have to except? What is family life like when you are sent or moved often? What kind of work week does a Logistic officer get? I don't mind speaking in Private Chat so I don't high jack the original thread topic.



No worries. I will direct you to the recruiting website as they have occupation info, and you might do a search on this forum. The reason is because you asked me an impossible question!  There is land, sea, and air logistics. All three are unique in how they employ LogOs. In addition log has specialties - fin, HR, transport, movements, supply, and foods. But here is some generic info:
•we always deploy. My operator friends are lovely people but need beans and bullets at some point. 
•you typically do as you are told. So the easy answer is you have no choice but to deploy. My overriding question is why wouldn't you want to?  It is what we do. 
•being apart from your family sucks. The mbr has it easy as we work like crazy, but our families have the hard part. My daughter is usually tough for 4 weeks but then she starts to miss me.   Bandwidth when deployed determines how and how often you can contact home. 
•moving?  Others have heard me say this before - my daughter will turn 10 in her 6th house and attend grade 5 in her 4th school. 
•regardless of being transport, HR, etc, the work is fundamentally the same - you manage people and resources; you problem solve; you lead people and organizations; you turn commander's intent into actions that create results; you research and interpret policy; you try to jam a ton of crap into a single sock, etc....  You have to know how to work with people and make miracles happen. 

I enjoy my work and I have had diverse employment. But I fundamentally like the military lifestyle. 

Keep asking questions. We are always looking for good people, but so many come to the CF with unrealistic expectations. 

Cheers


----------



## holieee (27 Sep 2013)

I have a similar concern as the OP...
I'm just about to finish BMQ and would like to be posted back home, the thing is my mother is on disability and has chronic kidney failure and will be going through dialysis/kidney transplant and has a few other health concerns. I've indicated this on my posting preference form and was wondering if they do take these things seriously. As my mother's only available NoK I'm a little concerned that I might not get the posting to Winnipeg that I want and will consequently have to VR just to be there for her. Is a family members health a big enough concern to get my first posting preference. It's a posting restriction, but I'm not sure how this all works, any insight is useful.


----------



## GPComd (28 Sep 2013)

holieee said:
			
		

> I have a similar concern as the OP...
> I'm just about to finish BMQ and would like to be posted back home, the thing is my mother is on disability and has chronic kidney failure and will be going through dialysis/kidney transplant and has a few other health concerns. I've indicated this on my posting preference form and was wondering if they do take these things seriously. As my mother's only available NoK I'm a little concerned that I might not get the posting to Winnipeg that I want and will consequently have to VR just to be there for her. Is a family members health a big enough concern to get my first posting preference. It's a posting restriction, but I'm not sure how this all works, any insight is useful.


I don't know what trade you're going into, but I would hope it is one that at least is found in Winnipeg.  What I mean there is if you're going hard Navy, or Armoured crewman, you're not going to go to Winnipeg, no matter how much you ask.  If you are in a purple trade such as admin clerk or supply, then the odds go up.  If the trade has an opening coming up for a Pte admin clerk in Winnipeg, and you're the only one off your basic course that wants to go there, then chances are high you'll get the spot.  
Just manage your expectations.  You're brand new, and the CAF wants to send you where they need you.  That comes first.  IF they can fit the member's desires into the equation, they will - but not at the expense of leaving a hole somewhere else that is of a higher priority.


----------



## holieee (28 Sep 2013)

GPComd said:
			
		

> I don't know what trade you're going into, but I would hope it is one that at least is found in Winnipeg.  What I mean there is if you're going hard Navy, or Armoured crewman, you're not going to go to Winnipeg, no matter how much you ask.  If you are in a purple trade such as admin clerk or supply, then the odds go up.  If the trade has an opening coming up for a Pte admin clerk in Winnipeg, and you're the only one off your basic course that wants to go there, then chances are high you'll get the spot.
> Just manage your expectations.  You're brand new, and the CAF wants to send you where they need you.  That comes first.  IF they can fit the member's desires into the equation, they will - but not at the expense of leaving a hole somewhere else that is of a higher priority.




Oh. I should have mentioned I'm a dental tech. Last night I found a job ad for a dental tech civi position for cfb Winnipeg and I'm hoping that that's an indication that they have room there. I really need to be there for my mum and this is a huge concern of mine and I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## PAdm (29 Sep 2013)

Sometimes they hire civ as there are not enough uniforms. Just because you are in uniform and Wpg has a hole does not mean you are going there. There is a plan for you. 

WRT not sure what to do, you always need a plan B. Are you saying the if you do not get Wpg you will get out?  I am not sure I would have chosen the CAF (which employs people globally) if Wpg was my only option as a posting. That said, hope all goes well for you and your mom.


----------



## holieee (5 Oct 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> Sometimes they hire civ as there are not enough uniforms. Just because you are in uniform and Wpg has a hole does not mean you are going there. There is a plan for you.
> 
> WRT not sure what to do, you always need a plan B. Are you saying the if you do not get Wpg you will get out?  I am not sure I would have chosen the CAF (which employs people globally) if Wpg was my only option as a posting. That said, hope all goes well for you and your mom.



This was not my original plan. When I had applied- even when I started bmq, this wasn't an issue, but circumstances change with family members and I can only hope for the best.
Thank you for the input, though.


----------



## PAdm (6 Oct 2013)

Good luck and hope everything work out.


----------

